# problema moduli kernel

## raider91

salve a tutti...ho 1 problema con i moduli del kernel....in pratica ho compilato il kernel,dopo aver installato i sorgenti e attivato le opzione indispensabili,con il comando:

 make && make modules_install

dopo di che ho copiato l'immagine del kernel in boot con il comando:

 cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo

il problema è che quando immetto il comando:  find /lib/modules/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less

mi da il seguente errore:

find /lib/modules/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo/ :No such file or directory

Premetto (non so se sia una cosa normale) che la compilazione del kernel ha impiegato 12 minuti!!!!

chi ha idea di come posso risolvere???    :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

 *raider91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chi ha idea di come posso risolvere???   

 

secondo me guardando

```
# ls -l /lib/modules/
```

dovresti cavartela...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao e benvenuto.

Puoi postare per favoreil contenuto delle dir 

```
/usr/src , /boot e /lib/modules
```

l'output di 

```
emerge --info
```

l'output di 

```
eix -e gentoo-sources
```

così da capire un attimo com'è configurato il sistema?

grazie

----------

## raider91

scusate,per quanto riguarda quel problema ho risolto...ora però ne ho uno nuovo...in pratica sono riuscito a finire l'installazione di gentoo e a riavvare il pc...quando per avvio grub,dopo che ho lanciato gentoo mi da questo problema:

root(hd0,0)

filesystem type is ext2fs,partition type 0x83

kernel/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

error 15:file not found

non so proprio di che si tratti....chi puo darmi una mano????....grazie anticipatamente scustate per il disturbo!!!!

----------

## 64

Prima di tutto e' necessario seguire i consigli di Onip e .:deadhead:.;

secondariamente, prova a modificare il /boot/grub/grub.conf  in base a quei dati che risultano (utili) dall'output che ti e' stato chiesto di postare.

La guida infatti dice: "è necessario modificare grub.conf. Assicurarsi di personalizzare le impostazioni indicando la propria immagine del kernel"

----------

## Onip

@raider91 devi editare grub.conf in modo che sia coerente con i file che, effettivamente, hai in /boot.

----------

## raider91

allora ho effettuato il chroot e gli output sono i seguenti:

per quanto riguarda ls -l /lib/modules/ l'output è:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Mar 25 19:29 3.7.10-gentoo

per quanto riguarda emerge --info mi stila tutte le variabili...quelle che riesco a visualizzare sullo schermo sono:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d  /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protec-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles emerge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-festures-warm unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LDFLAGS="-W1,-O1 -W1,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --time --compress --force  --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acc acl acpi alsa berkdb  bluethoot brandig bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortram gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds  pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell ssl starttup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib"

ABI_X86="32"

di seguito  c'erano anche le variabili  ALSA_CARDS,ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS,APACHE2_MODULES,CALLIGRA_FEATURES,CAMERAS,COLLECTD_PLUGINS,ELIBC,GPSD_PROTOCOLS,INPUT_DEVICES,KERNEL,LCD_DEVICES,LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS,OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION,PHP_TARGETS,PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET,PYTHON_TARGETS,RUBY_TARGETS,USERLAND,XTABLES_ADDONS

che non ho riportato poichè non posso scrivere tutte queste variabili(sarebbe da pazzi),se servono però queste variabili ve le posterò!!!!

alla fine c'era la nota:

Unset: CPPFLAGS,CTARGET,EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS,INSTALL_MASK,LANG,LC_ALL,PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND,PORTAGE_COMPRESS,PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS,

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS,USE_PYTHON

Per quanto riguarda eix -e gentoo-sources  mi dice che il comando non è stato trovato

Per quanto riguarda /usr/src , /boot e /lib/modules non riesco ad entrare nelle cartelle(però non so se ho dato il comando giusto)

ad esempio il comando che ho dato in chroot è /usr/src e dice che non è stata trovata alcuna directory!!!!

----------

## 64

Dal comando 

```
ls /boot 
```

dovresti tirar fuori le informazioni necessarie per editare grub.conf, come ti ha detto Onip.

Una volta fatte le modifiche, prova a fare reebot.

Per l'utilizzo di "eix"  prima devi installarlo (per funzionalita' e utilita'  del tool vedi eix - Gentoo Linux Wiki).

----------

## raider91

ok sono riuscito a caricare il tutto...ora sono entrato in una schermata nera di login....sono entrato inizialmente come root inserendo una password e creando un utente 

e inserendo la password....dopo di che ho pulito il disco dallo stage 3 e ho riavviato con il comando reboot...solo che però al riavvio mi entra di nuovo in questa schermata nera di login....come devo fare????

----------

## 64

Dovresti finire di leggere con calma la guida;

 i punti 11) (termine dell'installazione di gentoo) e 12) cosa fare adesso?: guarda le guide alla configurazione del desktop.

Installa Xorg, verifica che tutto sia a posto.

Scegli e installa l'ambiente desktop che fa per te.

----------

## raider91

sembra incredibile ma ho 1 altro problema....ho installato xorg...quando pero provo a lanciare startx mi esce:

fatal error:no screens found

cosa devo aggiustare ora????     :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti per aver portato a termine l'installazione di Gentoo Linux, adesso ci si diverte  :Wink: 

 *raider91 wrote:*   

> cosa devo aggiustare ora????    

 

Il modo in cui apri 3d nel forum.

Come indicato nelle linee guida, si apre 1 thread per ogni problema che si ha, altrimenti risulta incomprensibile capire di cosa si stia parlando. 

Inoltre quando un problema lo si è risolto, primo si spiega il come, per contribuire alla comunità e far sì che se qualcuno in futuro avrà il tuo stesso problema potrà trarre giovamento dalla tua esperienza.

Infine, diretta conseguenza del primo punto, quando risolvi un problema cambia il titolo aggiungendo [risolto] o [ok].

----------

## raider91

ho capito...provvedo subito a rimediare al mio errore...per quanto riguardo il problema di questo 3d,è tutto risolto!!!!

----------

## Onip

per essere espliciti: vai dove c'è il primo post dell'argomento, clicca "modifica" e poi nel campo di testo dove c'è il titolo aggiungi (in capo è meglio) un bel [risolto].

----------

